# Retrofit: anti-dazzle wing mirrors



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I recently retrofitted power folding wing mirrors and at the same time took the opportunity to fit anti-dizzle glass, which I luckily managed to get for a good price.

Note that this requires an anti-dazzle rear view mirror, which I also retrofitted previously: guide. At that time I added in the necessary extra wires and tied them behind the dashboard, but they will probably be missing from the factory.

The wiring is like so (colours are factory OEM):

Dimming rear view mirror connector (T6n) (6-pin)
*Pin 4 >* Dimming wing mirror connection 1 (purple/black) > Split to both sides:
• 20-pin door coupling connector (T20a) (driver) pin 19 > 20-pin door module connector (T20f) pin 1
• 20-pin door coupling connector (T20b) (passenger) pin 19 > 20-pin door module connector (T20g) pin 1

*Pin 5 >* Dimming wing mirror connection 2 (purple) > Split to both sides:
• 20-pin door coupling connector (T20a) (driver) pin 9 > 20-pin door module connector (T20f) pin 10
• 20-pin door coupling connector (T20b) (passenger) pin 9 > 20-pin door module connector (T20g) pin 10

I ran the wires from the mirror down the drivers A pillar to behind the under-dash trim, behind the fusebox, then split and soldered them into 2 there, before running each side to the door coupling connectors. This is a tricky part as access is tight, but when you have the knack it isn't too bad. This picture I found online explains it well:










The rubber part squeezes in from both sides to release. To remove the inner part of the connector, the pink part slides (direction depends on side of car), until the gap lines up underneath the black prong. Then the top black edge will push down and the connector will push into the car body, behind the side footwell trim (which will need to be removed).

The new wires above will need to be pinned and added to pin 9 and 19 with pin TE 1-963725-1. On the door side of the connector, use pin TE 144969-1. Feed the wires into the door and follow the wires to the door module with the same pin. My mirrors came with a loom for the mirrors, so I didn't need to make that.

Unusually no coding is required as it is completely controlled by the rear view mirror.

The mirror glass used was (right hand drive only):
8J0 857 536 L - Driver side dimming glass (aspherical)
8J0 857 535 G - Passenger side dimming glass (convex)


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice write up, i have them as standard and they work really well and would definately be worth the hassle for the perfectionists. 
The only thing i don't have and want are the reversing beepers, do you have a write up for those ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

marteemoose said:


> Nice write up, i have them as standard and they work really well and would definately be worth the hassle for the perfectionists.
> The only thing i don't have and want are the reversing beepers, do you have a write up for those ?


They are handy but the glass is £250+ each, so only worth it if you get them for a good price 

Sure do viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1546545


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> marteemoose said:
> 
> 
> > Nice write up, i have them as standard and they work really well and would definately be worth the hassle for the perfectionists.
> ...


It's a shame about the photos but thanks for the link


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll reupload at some point but for now they do work if you use one of the Photobucket Chrome plugins


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> I'll reupload at some point but for now they do work if you use one of the Photobucket Chrome plugins


It's all good now, i used a plugin with firefox and can see them now  , thanks again


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

Hello. As I understand it, you did not code anything and did not use VCDS? I have 8j 2.0t and the anti-dazzle of the inner mirror was already from the factory. I found connectors for anti-dazzle mirrors in mirror housings, bought and installed one, but they do not work (


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

awesome write up as usual MT-V6!

Thank you


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Deformator said:


> Hello. As I understand it, you did not code anything and did not use VCDS? I have 8j 2.0t and the anti-dazzle of the inner mirror was already from the factory. I found connectors for anti-dazzle mirrors in mirror housings, bought and installed one, but they do not work (


Yep you are correct that no coding is required. My guess would be that you don't have wires in place between the rear view mirror -> door coupling, and door coupling -> door module. Have you checked this? It is weird that you have the connectors behind your mirrors too. Do you know of any reason why the mirrors might have been replaced in the past?



IPG3.6 said:


> awesome write up as usual MT-V6!


Thanks


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

I already regret that it started. as I understand it, just someone installed the wiring of the mirrors with this option. however, the wiring on the door coupling is gone. it looks like I will have to do everything according to your instructions, since I already bought side mirrors [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
excuse me how to hide pictures under the spoiler on your forum?
is it ok that i have some kind of dead end wire line (photo 1)???
left hand drive. passenger side.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The photo of wires you see there are canbus, and not related to these mirrors

I would add the word in if you've bought the glass, it's not too difficult


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Deformator* - We recommend that when adding photos, not to link them to another source. We've lost a lot of good photos over the years when photo servers went away. :?

Here's a link with information on how to upload your pictures so they won't get lost!

*How to: Tips for Editing Pictures, Uploading Images & Files, Posting Fault Scans and Adding URL Links*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9143987


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Deformator said:


> is it ok that i have some kind of dead end wire line (photo 1)???
> left hand drive. passenger side.


Congratulations you have found the CANbus loom tail end. That is normal. Get out of there lol 
The auto dim mirrors don't need modification to CANbus wiring.

However you do need to repair the door conduit connection which does appear to be a CAN wire.


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> However you do need to repair the door conduit connection which does appear to be a CAN wire.


Yes it's true. Two wires need repair there. They had a legacy alarm connected - which I removed. And who can tell which wire to use for the installation of new lines. Its catalog number or parameters.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

0.35mm thinwall, with TE MQS pins, or alternatively part number 000 979 009 E and solder it on. Or buy a pigtail connector from ebay/breakers and solder


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> 0.35mm thinwall, with TE MQS pins, or alternatively part number 000 979 009 E and solder it on. Or buy a pigtail connector from ebay/breakers and solder


Is there a photo of the mirror connector in the salon? Where is he located? What pins are needed there?
I think the connector is at the mirror itself, between the ceiling and the bracket?
And another question from the door clutch the wire goes directly to the mirror? Right ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Some of the photos here might help you understand the routing https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1529713

And here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t&start=45


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Some of the photos here might help you understand the routing https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1529713
> 
> And here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t&start=45


excellent thank you! the second link is what I need


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

Thanks again! Everything worked out. Bought: left mirror (60 gbr), right mirror 130 (130 gbr) 20 m aftermarket wire (3 gbr), crimper (7 gbr), interior disassembly kit (3 gbr), adhesive fabric tape (1 gbr), pins given For a present. Connected under the ceiling and spread along the frame of the windshield.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Has any body got the part number for the plugs as indicated by the red arrow? Sorry MT for borrowing your picture.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't believe it has a separate part number as far as Audi are concerned. You'll probably need to source it from a complete mirror loom. It is a bit like the molex type connectors you get in desktop computers but it has flat pins rather than round ones


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

> I don't believe it has a separate part number as far as Audi are concerned. You'll probably need to source it from a complete mirror loom. It is a bit like the molex type connectors you get in desktop computers but it has flat pins rather than round ones


Balls!

OK I’ve got the guy who I bought the mirror from, asking for the loom part number. Just looked on the online catalogues & behold the drawing is missing for the mirror loom 🤬.

If not I’ll find workaround if nothing comes up trumps.


----------

